# [EU]Blutkessel-[H]Andrasil sucht noch Mitstreiter !



## Menthros (17. Dezember 2015)

Andrasil, eine Gilde, welche es bereits zu Beginn von Burning Crusade gab, steigt wieder aus der Asche auf, um neue Abenteuer zu bestreiten und zu altem Glanz zu finden.
 
April 2007 entstand Andrasil auf dem Server Blutkessel und entwickelte sich nach und nach von einer kleinen Runde Spielern, welche eine Idee teilten und diese umsetzen wollten, zu einer familiären, harmonischen und vor allem neuen Spielern gegenüber freundlichen Gilde, wo man vieles gemeinsam erleben konnte und dabei viel Spaß hatte.
Aus dem kleinen Kern wurden immer mehr, sodass wir schon bald raiden konnten und dieses für unsere Verhältnisse auch erfolgreich taten.
So bildete sich eine freundliche, nette und überschaubare kleine Gemeinschaft, wo man stets mehr war wie Gildenmitglied zu Gildenmitglied, sondern freundschaftliche Verhältnisse entstanden und wir diese auch immer pflegten.
 
Einige sehr schöne Jahre vergingen, mit stärkeren und schwächeren Zeiten, jedoch ging die Gemeinschaft weiterhin ihren Weg und blieb zusammen.
Doch kam es dann leider eines Tages soweit, dass viele Spieler des Kerns aus verschiedenen Gründen (familiär, beruflich etc) einfach keine Zeit mehr zum spielen hatten und sich der Betrieb und die Aktivität nach und nach heruntergingen, sodass am Ende nur noch vereinzelte übrig blieben.
So entschlossen wir uns, der Gilde eine Pause zu geben (wobei immer ein bis zwei Leute aktiv blieben), um zu einer bestimmten Zeit wieder erneut zu entstehen. Legenden fallen, jedoch sterben sie nie! 
 
Und so kamen wir die letzte Zeit wieder auf die Idee, diese schöne alte Gilde, welche damals stets Bestand hatte und wir ihren Namen stolz präsentieren konnten, wieder auferstehen zu lassen.
 
Nun, jetzt wo ihr etwas zu der Geschichte dieser Gilde wisst, wollt ihr ja sicher wissen, was genau wir suchen. 
 
Vor allem suchen wir Spieler, welche sich mit dem, was geschrieben wurde, identifizieren können und ihren Teil dazu beitragen wollen, dieses Vorhaben zu unterstützen.
Erstmal muss also ein neuer "Kern" her, damit wir überhaupt anfangen können, strukturiert zu planen.
Demnach suchen wir jetzt nicht direkt für einen Raid die Klasse "xy", sondern Mitstreiter, welche gerne Teil dieser Gemeinschaft werden wollen.
 
Natürlich ist es von Vorteil, wenn ihr eine Schlüsselklasse (Tank/Heiler) habt, sodass wir bei der weiteren Planung in Richtung Raid schon eine solide Gruppe haben und diese nur etwas auffüllen brauchen.
(Es dürfen sich natürlich auch DD's melden, wenn ihr meint, dass diese Gilde genau etwas für euch ist) 
 
Ein paar Regeln schon mal vorab, welche damals existierten und weiterhin bestehen bleiben werden...
 
Wir verhalten uns stets fair anderen Spielern gegenüber, egal von wo diese kommen.
Das Mindestalter beträgt 20+
Wir wollen hauptsächlich Spaß am Spiel haben und nehmen es daher nicht zu ernst. Jedoch wollen wir Sachen, welche wir anpacken, auch mit einem gewissen Ehrgeiz angehen.
Lootgeier und dauerhafte Pessimisten brauchen wir nicht. Wir wollen als Gemeinschaft wachsen und nicht einzelne bereichern.
 
Dieses sind erstmal nur grobe Verhaltensregeln, welche eingehalten werden müssen.
 
Alles andere wird dann geplant und neu besprochen, wenn sich Leute finden, welche sich auch einbringen möchten. (Raidtage/zeiten etc.)
 
 
 
 
Wenn ansonsten weitere Fragen anfallen oder hiermit euer Interesse geweckt wurde, schreibt uns einfach an, wir helfen gerne und freuen uns schon auf neue Mitstreiter.
 
Am besten bei *Menthros* oder *Anuviel* melden - oder einfach ein Gildenmitglied anschreiben. Ihr werdet dann versorgt. 
 
Liebe Grüße,
 
Anuviel und Menthros
(Lords von Andrasil)


----------



## Menthros (1. Januar 2016)

/push

 

*+++Ein frohes neues Jahr!+++*

Ihr wolltet schon immer Teil einer Gemeinschaft sein, welche die Gedanken beinahe vergessener Zeiten aufleben lassen möchte und genau jenes bespielen möchte?

Dann seid ihr bei uns genau richtig. Wir sehen alles nicht zu ernst und haben dennoch eine ganze Menge Spaß und ein wirklich schönes Gildenklima, wo man sich wohlfühlen kann.

Werde Teil dieser Gemeinschaft, dann findest du genau das! 

Schau doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei und setz dich mit jemanden aus der Gilde in Kontakt - kurzerhand bieten wir dir ein Ts Gespräch an, wo wir feststellen können, ob wir sind, was du suchst und du der Typ von Spieler bist, welcher in die Gemeinschaft reinpasst. 

Anuviel und Menthros

 

 

http://wowgilden.net/andrasil


----------



## Menthros (21. Januar 2016)

/push

 

*+++Die Gilde Andrasil lebt wieder! Der Aufbau hat Fahrt angenommen!  Wir suchen weiterhin nette Gefährten ,die sich uns anschließen wollen!+++*

 

 

Ihr wolltet schon immer Teil einer Gemeinschaft sein, welche die Gedanken beinahe vergessener Zeiten aufleben lassen möchte und genau jenes bespielen möchte?

Dann seid ihr bei uns genau richtig. Wir sehen alles nicht zu ernst und haben dennoch eine ganze Menge Spaß und ein wirklich schönes Gildenklima, wo man sich wohlfühlen kann.

Werde Teil dieser Gemeinschaft, dann findest du genau das!  

Schau doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei und setz dich mit jemanden aus der Gilde in Kontakt - kurzerhand bieten wir dir ein Ts Gespräch an, wo wir feststellen können, ob wir sind, was du suchst und du der Typ von Spieler bist, welcher in die Gemeinschaft reinpasst.  

Anuviel und Menthros

 

http://wowgilden.net/andrasil


----------



## Menthros (2. Februar 2016)

/push

 

Einige unerschrockene und ehrenhafte Mitstreiter/innen haben ihren Weg zu Andrasil gefunden. Wir suchen jetzt noch den ein oder anderen Mitstreiter, der mit uns in vorderster Front kämpft,

(Optimal wäre 1, Spec DD und 2. Spec  Tank)


----------



## Menthros (8. Februar 2016)

/push

 

 

Einige unerschrockene und ehrenhafte Mitstreiter/innen haben ihren Weg zu Andrasil gefunden. Wir suchen jetzt noch den ein oder anderen Mitstreiter, der mit uns in vorderster Front kämpft,

Wir suchen noch Melee´s mit bevorzugt Tank-Spec (DK , Monk,Pala,Dudu oder Krieger). Heiler und Range-DD ´s Einstellungsstop !  Ein Schurke wird auch noch gesucht !


----------



## Menthros (30. April 2016)

/push

 

 

Einige unerschrockene und ehrenhafte Mitstreiter/innen haben ihren Weg zu Andrasil gefunden. Der Aufbau ist somit fast abgeschlossen.

Wir suchen noch den ein oder anderen Mitstreiter, der mit uns in vorderster Front kämpft, 

 

Neben Gilden-Events und wöchentlichen Raids und einer familären Atmosphäre bieten wir eine lustiges ,,Teamspeak-Miteinander" .

Unser großes Ziel ist zusammen die neuen Abenteuer die Legion mit sich bringen wird zu erleben und zu bestehen.

 

Haben wir euer Interesse geweckt,dann meldet euch bei:

 

Anuviel,Kearra oder Menthros

 

http://wowgilden.net/andrasil


----------



## Menthros (16. Mai 2016)

/push

 

+++MEMBER GESUCHT !!!!+++

 

Einige unerschrockene und ehrenhafte Mitstreiter/innen haben ihren Weg zu Andrasil gefunden. Der Aufbau ist somit fast abgeschlossen.

Wir suchen noch den ein oder anderen Mitstreiter, der mit uns in vorderster Front kämpft, 

 

Neben Gilden-Events und wöchentlichen Raids und einer familären Atmosphäre bieten wir eine lustiges ,,Teamspeak-Miteinander" .

Unser großes Ziel ist zusammen die neuen Abenteuer die Legion mit sich bringen wird zu erleben und zu bestehen.

 

Haben wir euer Interesse geweckt,dann meldet euch bei:

 

Anuviel,Kearra oder Menthros

 

http://wowgilden.net/andrasil


----------



## Menthros (28. Juli 2016)

/push

 

+++MEMBER GESUCHT !!!!+++

 

Einige unerschrockene und ehrenhafte Mitstreiter/innen haben ihren Weg zu Andrasil gefunden. Der Aufbau ist somit fast abgeschlossen.

Wir suchen noch den ein oder anderen Mitstreiter, der mit uns in vorderster Front kämpft, 

(Hexer,Elementar-Schami,Mage oder Eule bevorzugt)

 

Neben Gilden-Events und wöchentlichen Raids und einer familären Atmosphäre bieten wir eine lustiges ,,Teamspeak-Miteinander" .

Unser großes Ziel ist zusammen die neuen Abenteuer die Legion mit sich bringen wird zu erleben und zu bestehen.

 

Haben wir euer Interesse geweckt,dann meldet euch bei:

 

Anuviel,Kearra oder Menthros

 

http://wowgilden.net/andrasil


----------

